

Ask HN: efreeme.com Head to head with etsy.com, marketing help? - boonez123

Okay. I've built the site efreeme.com, proven it works, done the bare minimum required to get it off the ground, however now I'm looking for the marketing angle to push this. Any ideas?<p>My big competitive advantage over etsy.com is that we are completely free for both the buyer and sellers.
======
SHOwnsYou
Well your proposition is buy and sell handmade goods at no additional cost.
Market that angle.

But I think soon you'll find you want a new proposition. There is a lot of
work involved in processing payments, dealing with chargebacks, keeping
customers happy, etc.

It looks like your revenue model is completely ad based? You need a way to
start getting money now, rather than earning spare change each month via
adsense.

Running customer service and daily operations take money. If you don't value
your time (more than just spare time if you want this to grow) or don't mind
paying out of your own pocket for someone else's time, I think you'll need to
start taking a cut somewhere.

